# Uber's Time-Out Tactics



## Luver-Boy

So it looks like Uber has put me in some sort of time-out, ever since I started turning down every single pool ride for the past month. The low-quality rides I'm getting from Uber now is noticeable: keeps me trapped in DT for hours with short trips, if long trips into the subs no pings to get out, keeps dragging me back to DT when I just drove away from, regular rides in surge areas. Anybody experiencing this?.


----------



## DexNex

What is your rating?


----------



## mark_mark

Luver-Boy said:


> So it looks like Uber has put me in some sort of time-out, ever since I started turned down every single pool ride for the past month. The low-quality rides I'm getting from Uber now is noticeable: keeps me trap in DT for hours with short trips, if long trips into the subs no pings to get out, keeps dragging me back to DT when I just drove away from, regular rides in surge areas. Anybody experiencing this?.


do this! throw a wrench in their Algo... 3 times a week go to the airport que lot and wait... it will put you in a different category and put you back on normal track ... also take 1 or 2 Pools a day but stop new request... theses are not humans but AI aliens shit


----------



## K-pax

JJS was talking about something like that. Higher ratings and acceptance getting better rides.


----------



## aspacepig

I'm feeling it. 4.92 with 93% AR. Averaging nearly 15 bucks a ride.


----------



## Yooper

Ever since my rating slipped Uber is sending so much utter shit my way that I've spent most of the week on Lyft

the tide has come in, the brown sea surges


----------



## Skinny1

DexNex said:


> What is your rating?


This, I never Pool and never feel slighted. I turn em down all day and sometimes ping ... airport.


----------



## mark_mark

Yooper said:


> Ever since my rating slipped Uber is sending so much utter shit my way that I've spent most of the week on Lyft
> 
> the tide has come in, the brown sea surges


F Uber! they suck big fat hairy Ghost


----------



## K-pax

Yooper said:


> Ever since my rating slipped Uber is sending so much utter shit my way that I've spent most of the week on Lyft
> 
> the tide has come in, the brown sea surges


My weeks have been mostly uber lately. 3 to 1 again, like when I started. All last year was mostly lyft. Lyft pt is doing what uber surge did most of last year. I'll take whatever pays out better. My lyft raiting is climbing at least.


----------



## DexNex

K-pax said:


> JJS was talking about something like that. Higher ratings and acceptance getting better rides.


Yep. He and I have been talking offfline about that. He was referring to my observations.

I am a 4.97 and I know that I pull long runs around other drivers all the time. Ratings matter.

There is another factor... Select or Black cars that drop in tiers (into XL and X) will pull around other X and XL cars. Saw this happen last night. I turned down the run of a 5.0 rated pax on XL... request went directly to another driver I know... who was much closer to the venue. Ride went out to Sammamish (FML). The system was trying to give me the long ride.

If I am rough on Uber for a week, and let my acceptance rate drop below 30%, or cancel a couple of runs, Uber doesn't give me any business the next week. So I firmly believe that acceptance and cancellation rates also apply.

Hungry drivers take crappier pings. Well-fed drivers appreciate the meals. It works both ways.


----------



## dimwit_driver

DexNex said:


> Yep. He and I have been talking offfline about that. He was referring to my observations.
> 
> I am a 4.97 and I know that I pull long runs around other drivers all the time. Ratings matter.
> 
> There is another factor... Select or Black cars that drop in tiers (into XL and X) will pull around other X and XL cars. Saw this happen last night. I turned down the run of a 5.0 rated pax on XL... request went directly to another driver I know... who was much closer to the venue. Ride went out to Sammamish (FML). The system was trying to give me the long ride.
> 
> If I am rough on Uber for a week, and let my acceptance rate drop below 30%, or cancel a couple of runs, Uber doesn't give me any business the next week. So I firmly believe that acceptance and cancellation rates also apply.
> 
> Hungry drivers take crappier pings. Well-fed drivers appreciate the meals. It works both ways.


This. I have experienced several examples of this where when I dropped tiers I got long trips around other cars that were visibly closer on the pax app, in at least one case having a ride yanked from an X driver who had already accepted the ride (this was a very long trip; the rider was so happy when he got in my car and told me how he was getting an X ride, then all of a sudden the app informed him forget that that, another driver was taking the ride, and he was being upgraded to Select). I have also been beside or near Blacks running as Selects and gotten the ping that they didn't. I especially notice this now that I am running two phones and able to watch which cars are around as pings come to me.

There is still an element of chance. A request for a long ride needs to come in while one is dropped and near.

A few weeks ago somebody on the board expressed the earnest belief that the closest driver gets the ping. No, not necessarily at all.


----------



## heynow321

K-pax said:


> JJS was talking about something like that. Higher ratings and acceptance getting better rides.


My acceptance rate is 40% on boober currently and I have no problem finding good rides. Everybody here remembers the news story where Boober admitted that the cars you see on the passenger app are often times fake right ?


----------



## Risab1981

heynow321 said:


> My acceptance rate is 40% on boober currently and I have no problem finding good rides. Everybody here remembers the news story where Boober admitted that the cars you see on the passenger app are often times fake right ?


I ended up at 18% the other night after the PM concert. I have trouble getting rides...but that's because I'm Select/XL...if i switch to X, i have no trouble getting X rides.


----------



## heynow321

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mgbz5a/ubers-phantom-cabs

https://www.aol.com/article/2015/08...ere-and-theyre-more-common-than-you/21217556/

https://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/uber-passengers-report-phantom-cars.html


----------



## Risab1981

I bet a bunch of those Rider app cars are fake, to cut down on perceived wait times. Someone could be getting "passed up"...or they could just simply not take the req. and it goes onto the next one. People could be online getting ready to sign off too and let it go. There's a ton of possibilities. You guys are over thinking again, giving Uber WAYYY to much credit. 

Memba? No TNC uploaded, No AP Pickups for you? Well..still no TNC uploaded...still picking up.


----------



## dimwit_driver

Risab1981 said:


> I ended up at 18% the other night after the PM concert. I have trouble getting rides...but that's because I'm Select/XL...if i switch to X, i have no trouble getting X rides.


Why do you say you have trouble getting rides as a Select/XL? I drive Select. I get rides. No problem.


----------



## Risab1981

dimwit_driver said:


> Why do you say you have trouble getting rides as a Select/XL? I drive Select. I get rides. No problem.


Look at your Location, and look at mine..lol...I don't REALLY have problems getting them. I chose not to drive that much nowdays that it's slow. Starting out in Kent, I don't get too many Selects, but they're there. XL's aren't much of a problem either in the mornings. I have a FT job, so I'm not out there all the time. I also don't want to go drive up north/east without a pax while it's still kinda slow. Once shit picks up, I'll be more apt to drive a bit to get going, knowing I can stay busy.

Took an XL this morning..AP run...dropped off.went back home, back to sleep..Quick $50...good enough for me.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal

Risab1981 said:


> I bet a bunch of those Rider app cars are fake, to cut down on perceived wait times. Someone could be getting "passed up"...or they could just simply not take the req. and it goes onto the next one. People could be online getting ready to sign off too and let it go. There's a ton of possibilities. You guys are over thinking again, giving Uber WAYYY to much credit.
> 
> Memba? No TNC uploaded, No AP Pickups for you? Well..still no TNC uploaded...still picking up.


 I totally agree that drivers are giving Boober way too much credit. Boober is not that good. My rating is 4.96, never been lower than 4.95, which seems acceptable. I NEVER take Pools yet I still will get 5 Stool requests in a row like last night. My cancel rating is 20% currently, has been as high as 35% and I still get plenty of good runs.
This reminds of why religions were created. Stuff happens by chance but people always have to create a mythical "reason" of why it happened.


----------



## Risab1981

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> I totally agree that drivers are giving Boober way too much credit. Boober is not that good. My rating is 4.96, never been lower than 4.95, which seems acceptable. I NEVER take Pools yet I still will get 5 Stool requests in a row like last night. My cancel rating is 20% currently, has been as high as 35% and I still get plenty of good runs.
> This reminds of why religions were created. Stuff happens by chance but people always have to create a mythical "reason" of why it happened.


Exactly...go looking for a pattern, you WILL find or create one.


----------



## heynow321

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> I totally agree that drivers are giving Boober way too much credit. Boober is not that good. My rating is 4.96, never been lower than 4.95, which seems acceptable. I NEVER take Pools yet I still will get 5 Stool requests in a row like last night. My cancel rating is 20% currently, has been as high as 35% and I still get plenty of good runs.
> This reminds of why religions were created. Stuff happens by chance but people always have to create a mythical "reason" of why it happened.


the human brain is always looking for patterns. it's part of our survival instincts. If we notice some noise coming from a bush and the last two times that noise turned out to be a lion, your brain is going to tell you it's a lion the 3rd time.

the reason boober got rid of 6 destination filters was b/c of "network integrity" issues, to use the words they used at the propaganda meeting. the average wait time was increasing for customers, especially those going north, b/c every driver had their filter set to seatac. boober wants rider wait time to be as low as possible. they aren't giving a long ride to a driver that is 3 miles away with a 4.93 rating vs. the driver who is 3 feet away with a 4.86 rating.

however, if there are 3 drivers that are all 3 feet away....that might be a different story. it would make sense from boobers perspective to ping the highly rated driver first.


----------



## dimwit_driver

Risab1981 said:


> Look at your Location, and look at mine..lol...I don't REALLY have problems getting them. I chose not to drive that much nowdays that it's slow. Starting out in Kent, I don't get too many Selects, but they're there. XL's aren't much of a problem either in the mornings. I have a FT job, so I'm not out there all the time. I also don't want to go drive up north/east without a pax while it's still kinda slow. Once shit picks up, I'll be more apt to drive a bit to get going, knowing I can stay busy.
> 
> Took an XL this morning..AP run...dropped off.went back home, back to sleep..Quick $50...good enough for me.


I live south of you. It is rare that I get Select/Premier/Lux pings here, although it happens. Getting rides is just like fishing: ya gotta go where the fish are, and that's what I do. Sometimes I deadhead, and sometimes I'll drop tiers and set a df.


----------



## Risab1981

dimwit_driver said:


> I live south of you. It is rare that I get Select/Premier/Lux pings here, although it happens. Getting rides is just like fishing: ya gotta go where the fish are, and that's what I do. Sometimes I deadhead, and sometimes I'll drop tiers and set a df.


Yep...The car I have is not a good "fishing" car. I get good Hwy MPG and all but still..It's a time waste sometimes. I did it a couple of times and no luck. Like I said, once it gets busy, I will be much more lax about dead heading a bit to get some. Plus XL will pick WAY up in the summer, even down here. 
I have the advantage of LUX SUV, which let's me put Uber on Select only and Lyft into LUX only...this gives me LUX SUV rides out of a couple of $$ towns east of here  I have had a few already where they got LUX suv, because they were having a "hard time getting a vehicle that seats 6"


----------



## K-pax

Yooper said:


> Ever since my rating slipped Uber is sending so much utter shit my way that I've spent most of the week on Lyft
> 
> the tide has come in, the brown sea surges


Happened a few times on lyft when my ratinbg slipped. Rides were lower quality pax who were kinda grumpy and would downrate for nothing at all. Don't know if it was just some psychological thing that pax are nicer to higher rated drivers or it's in their matching algorithm. My rating bounces back up and I get the awesome pax again, happy with my service, tips, and pleasant times. I give the same service no matter what. My uber rating has always been pretty stable and decent. AR is usually in the 80% range. I will say that when my rating has been as high as 4.97 I got lots of short rides....


----------



## signal11

I saw a Youtube link posted on here in another forum area not so long ago that had an interview with two Uber engineers. They were talking about how complex and sophisticated the algorithm was, which included 200+ weighted factors. I would have thought that the video would have been shared more widely because that's the video that convinced me that it wasn't "just the closest ping." Otherwise, I would be a subscriber to the idea that we're all seeing patterns in a sea of random.


----------



## K-pax

signal11 said:


> I saw a Youtube link posted on here in another forum area not so long ago that had an interview with two Uber engineers. They were talking about how complex and sophisticated the algorithm was, which included 200+ weighted factors. I would have thought that the video would have been shared more widely because that's the video that convinced me that it wasn't "just the closest ping." Otherwise, I would be a subscriber to the idea that we're all seeing patterns in a sea of random.


Can you post it?


----------



## DexNex

K-pax said:


> Can you post it?


I am looking for it right now too.


----------



## heynow321

Think about it from Boobers perspective


----------



## Risab1981

What is Uber's official stance is on who gets the ping? If their official policy is that whoever is closest gets it, then their agreement between Uber and Us, should be just that right? If it's found, Uber is skipping people on purpose and passing you up as you are Online and willing to accept a ride, that would violate some sort of agreement, and open them up for a lawsuit. 

It would also be the easiest thing to test. Drive out to nowhere...have 1 person with the rider app and position 3 people half mile apart out. Send the request. Do this in a few places, and see what happens. I'm willing to bet the closest one gets it. 

Now, do this is a city full or riders and 5 cars on every street...you're going to get some VERY mixed results. Again, there is so many variables. 

Car 1, wants to go home, was just about to sign off...Next closest car sees a small surge, and is going to ignore this ping, in hopes of getting something better. So car 3 gets it.

Another thing is, suppose 3 cars are on ATT and happen to be in some random 10 second internet dead spot. Uber sees they were just there, so they send it, but their ping isn't getting through..onto the next one it goes.


----------



## DexNex

Found it.

Start at the 10min mark. Over 500 factors to dispatch...








Risab1981 said:


> It would also be the easiest thing to test. Drive out to nowhere...have 1 person with the rider app and position 3 people half mile apart out. Send the request. Do this in a few places, and see what happens. I'm willing to bet the closest one gets it.


We have done this. It depends on several factors, but yes... ratings and car tier are huge.

For longer trips... riders are matched with highly rated drivers in the best/newest cars. It maximizes the customer satisfaction on the longer trips. Makes sense.

Notice trip length is one of the top five factors they consider pre-dispatch.


----------



## Yooper

What's the factor where Uber immediately pings any time Lyft is pinging?


----------



## Risab1981

Nothing about ratings in that video. Not that they would publicly disclose that. It sounds like, if they are doing a Car Type/Rating scam on drivers, then, the above Video/Rules is their way out.



Yooper said:


> What's the factor where Uber immediately pings any time Lyft is pinging?


HAHAH...I hate that! Nothing for a half hour, then BAM both at once


----------



## DexNex

Risab1981 said:


> What is Uber's official stance is on who gets the ping? If their official policy is that whoever is closest gets it, then their agreement between Uber and Us, should be just that right? If it's found, Uber is skipping people on purpose and passing you up as you are Online and willing to accept a ride, that would violate some sort of agreement, and open them up for a lawsuit.
> 
> It would also be the easiest thing to test. Drive out to nowhere...have 1 person with the rider app and position 3 people half mile apart out. Send the request. Do this in a few places, and see what happens. I'm willing to bet the closest one gets it.
> 
> Now, do this is a city full or riders and 5 cars on every street...you're going to get some VERY mixed results. Again, there is so many variables.
> 
> Car 1, wants to go home, was just about to sign off...Next closest car sees a small surge, and is going to ignore this ping, in hopes of getting something better. So car 3 gets it.
> 
> Another thing is, suppose 3 cars are on ATT and happen to be in some random 10 second internet dead spot. Uber sees they were just there, so they send it, but their ping isn't getting through..onto the next one it goes.


Most of those problems can be ironed out via machine learning. If the app begins to understand that a particular driver is less likely to accept the ping... it will go with a driver that is more likely to accept. Thus acceptance rating is important.

If a high-value pax is dispatching on a ride, a highly rated driver will give the best experience to that rider... so ratings matter more in that instance.

On a long trip, the most comfortable car is important, as is a high rating... so other factors are important.

At the same time all of these factors are being measured to help pair riders with drivers, it is a MUCH more complicated system than just who is the closest driver.

You have to train the systems to understand that you are an ideal driver for longer trips... high rating, newer car, highly rated and tipped by riders on long trips, more likely to rate pax high on long trips, smooth braking and acceleration...etc. It's a relationship that you build with the dispatch system. If you start to be a ***** to the dispatch system... your quality of dispatches WILL be affected.



Risab1981 said:


> What is Uber's official stance is on who gets the ping? If their official policy is that whoever is closest gets it, then their agreement between Uber and Us, should be just that right? If it's found, Uber is skipping people on purpose and passing you up as you are Online and willing to accept a ride, that would violate some sort of agreement, and open them up for a lawsuit.


Simply, there is not one, and never has been one. You, and most other drivers, have assumed the closest driver gets the request. I know the truth is much different. As the system gets more mature, and complex, other factors are introduced that outweigh the closest driver factor. When then dispatch system has choices, it weighs factors other than proximity more heavily.

It makes good business sense.


----------



## touberornottouber

DexNex said:


> Most of those problems can be ironed out via machine learning. If the app begins to understand that a particular driver is less likely to accept the ping... it will go with a driver that is more likely to accept. Thus acceptance rating is important.
> 
> If a high-value pax is dispatching on a ride, a highly rated driver will give the best experience to that rider... so ratings matter more in that instance.
> 
> On a long trip, the most comfortable car is important, as is a high rating... so other factors are important.
> 
> At the same time all of these factors are being measured to help pair riders with drivers, it is a MUCH more complicated system than just who is the closest driver.
> 
> You have to train the systems to understand that you are an ideal driver for longer trips... high rating, newer car, highly rated and tipped by riders on long trips, more likely to rate pax high on long trips...etc. It's a relationship that you build with the dispatch system. If you start to be a ***** to the dispatch system... your quality of dispatches WILL be affected.
> 
> Simply, there is not one, and never has been one. You, and most other drivers, have assumed the closest driver gets the request. I know the truth is much different. As the system gets more mature, and complex, other factors are introduced that outweigh the closest driver factor. When then dispatch system has choices, it weighs factors other than proximity more heavily.
> 
> It makes good business sense.


Complete BS for the driver though. I have to buy a brand new late model car or else I get the $3 rides? LOL in most of the country they are paying drivers under 75 cents a mile! Do I also have to pay for a gas guzzling minivan so the passenger is comfortable too durign the long trips? If I start noticing that I'm only getting the short rides then I am GONE. I notice short rides are the kiss of death for my earnings. At least in my market.

I agree that it isn't just closest driver or even the shortest ETA (which aren't necessarily the same, although I see that the ETA is way more of a factor than stone's throw distance). I'm a CS graduate and took a course on AI methodologies myself (basic level though) and can understand the video (though it lacks a lot of information). One thing is that a company such as Uber cannot resist overengineering something like the dispatch algortihm. More than likely it takes into account factors that most of us would see as utterly ridiculous.

PS=- Thank you for sharing the video. I went ahead and saved it.


----------



## Skinny1

They skip folks period... I was on Aurora and got
Pinged to Ballard. I only took it because I was pointed at the airport and thought why would I get this.... 

He was going downtown and I asked.... he said drivers all around him but he had to wait for me


----------



## signal11

Watch the full video. There's a reason Uber employs so many software people, many of whom describe working on difficult and challenging problems. To think that they employ all of those people for relatively mundane tasks would be misguided. Uber is in the business of matching riders to drivers. That has to be more sophisticated than the driver with the closest ETA bags it. These guys are running tens of thousands of models per second to improve rider (and driver) experience, so that people who spend a lot of money are catered to and the experience is better for more valuable drivers. It would absolutely make sense not to send higher value customers to low value drivers.


----------



## DexNex

This should be a featured thread. I think there is a lot to learn/unpack here that could benefit many drivers.


----------



## touberornottouber

Assuming a complex setup as they imply likely the algorithm (model) takes into account things like your past history at the pickup and dropoff location. It would look at your historical ratings at both locations in order to make a decision in comparison with other drivers.

Likely within a certain ETA range distance/ETA isn't the primary factor but rather other things such as ratings (including specific historical ratings from that pickup and/or dropoff location) would be. The algorithm/model would likely assign a certain weight to the ETA difference between drivers. At some point a driver further away who is seen as "more qualified" (more fit as a candidate) would not be given the ping first as the increased ETA would be seen as decreasing customer satisfaction.

The video mentions driver experience. Many here have suspected (self included) that sometimes newer drivers are given priority for the pings. Especially for the nicer rides.

Another thing I have suspected (and my suspicion is increased after watching the video) is that the algorthms take into account how fresh you are for the day. IOW someone who has been out for 8 hours already would be less likely to get a long ride versus someone who has only been out for an hour.

The thing is though, as you increase complexity it exponentially increases the processing and storage resources required. So there are probably some trade offs with this to make the speed acceptable for matching. For instance in looking at historical ratings from a source it might only say check the most recent 10 rides from there and not say the last 300 that you have given from that particular pickup spot.


----------



## mark_mark

DexNex said:


> This should be a featured thread. I think there is a lot to learn/unpack here that could benefit many drivers.


thread it! love uber unpacking statgy


----------



## touberornottouber

Assuming they are using historical ratings from pickup and dropoff locations this makes your ratings even more critical. Get a bad rating from one of your favorite spots and you screw yourself. So the driver response might be to be even more picky about which rides you accept. For instance we all know low rated passengers tend to rate drivers lower on average. So picking up a low rated rider at your favorite spot would be considerably more risk under such a complex setup with this type of modeling in use.


----------



## DexNex

touberornottouber said:


> Assuming they are using historical ratings from pickup and dropoff locations this makes your ratings even more critical. Get a bad rating from one of your favorite spots and you screw yourself. So the driver response might be to be even more picky about which rides you accept. For instance we all know low rated passengers tend to rate drivers lower on average. So picking up a low rated rider at your favorite spot would be considerably more risk under such a complex setup with this type of modeling in use.


Boom. Exactly.

I haven't talked publicly about this... but learning how to "farm" pax that will set you up for a good rating is a huge part of this process. There are times/places that release high-value, high quality pax... learning how to farm these pax sucessfully goes a long way to how you are seen/rated overall by the algorithm.


----------



## mark_mark

here is a tip I learned during the last snow event... don’t take Pool or if you are stacked a Pool cancel it. 

Why! during high surge events Pool riders might have been waiting forever. So guess who they will take it on!!! yep you!


----------



## DexNex

Here is another great example of how dispatch could work in ways we can't see...

A pax (regular user) who has a home/work address in Paris, France, is in Chicago for business. The pax requests a ride and is matched with a driver 5 minutes away that has listed French as a language in their driver profile. Would that create a better experience for the pax? And how does that factor rate compared to all of the other data points that can be measured?

Pretty cool stuff when you take a deep dive.


----------



## Risab1981

DexNex said:


> Here is another great example of how dispatch could work in ways we can't see...
> 
> A pax (regular user) who has a home/work address in Paris, France, is in Chicago for business. The pax requests a ride and is matched with a driver 5 minutes away that has listed French as a language in their driver profile. Would that create a better experience for the pax? And how does that factor rate compared to all of the other data points that can be measured?
> 
> Pretty cool stuff when you take a deep dive.


Kinda like what I'm guessing, Uber Español is in LA?
That's a no brainer and should definitely be implemented. I wonder how it would do with people from England who speak English 
Dispatch : 1,000 drivers in a 5 mile area found... Well... That didn't narrow it down much.


----------



## aspacepig

This is turning into an awesome thread. Great stuff!



Risab1981 said:


> Kinda like what I'm guessing, Uber Español is in LA?
> That's a no brainer and should definitely be implemented. I wonder how it would do with people from England who speak English
> 1, 000 drivers in a 5 mile area found... Well... That didn't narrow it down much.


Not nececelery. I've had many pax complain of drivers not being able to understand English. About as covertly racist as Seattle gets.


----------



## Risab1981

aspacepig said:


> This is turning into an awesome thread. Great stuff!
> 
> Not nececelery. I've had many pax complain of drivers not being able to understand English. About as covertly racist as Seattle gets.


Yeah Buddy


----------



## Skinny1

Why is it racist to expect English? Some people want a certain experience , get in the car talk to the driver ... understand one another.


----------



## Risab1981

Skinny1 said:


> Why is it racist to expect English?


Because it's 2018


----------



## Skinny1

I think when folks say English they also mean a few other things. One being demeanor.... they don't want the cab experience and still many tell me that's exactly what they get. A cab driver on Uber..... I don't know .... I don't read into stuff and don't fuss if someone says that's what they want.

And it is not my place to determine someone's intent .... by labeling them racist. Save that for one of those fun marching days in Seattle folks like to get together and have ....



Risab1981 said:


> Because it's 2018


And folks like Gabam speak perfect English... go figure


----------



## heynow321

Skinny1 said:


> They skip folks period... I was on Aurora and got
> Pinged to Ballard. I only took it because I was pointed at the airport and thought why would I get this....
> 
> He was going downtown and I asked.... he said drivers all around him but he had to wait for me


uh yeah. that's how the destination filter works. it prioritizes you.


----------



## Luver-Boy

DexNex said:


> What is your rating?


 4.94 and 86% AR, and I don't think is about my rating but more about not taking pool rides.


----------



## Bozzy

Yooper said:


> Ever since my rating slipped Uber is sending so much utter shit my way that I've spent most of the week on Lyft


My rating is stable, yet Uber likes to send pool requests with 4.56 rated pax to me 70% of the time. I'll take uberX rides, so as long as they are surging 1.7 or higher otherwise it's not profitable especially since gas is only projected to go up this summer (and has already).


----------



## signal11

DexNex said:


> Here is another great example of how dispatch could work in ways we can't see...
> 
> A pax (regular user) who has a home/work address in Paris, France, is in Chicago for business. The pax requests a ride and is matched with a driver 5 minutes away that has listed French as a language in their driver profile. Would that create a better experience for the pax? And how does that factor rate compared to all of the other data points that can be measured?
> 
> Pretty cool stuff when you take a deep dive.


Je parle Français, mais j'ai seulement eu une douzaine de manèges avec des francophones. I've had more German speakers and I don't list German. And I've only had a couple of Korean speakers and those are the ones that need the most help, more so than 9/10 Europeans, who will almost invariably speak English better than my supposedly fluent French. That's in about 2000 rides for Uber.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal

signal11 said:


> Je parle Français, mais j'ai seulement eu une douzaine de manèges avec des francophones. I've had more German speakers and I don't list German. And I've only had a couple of Korean speakers and those are the ones that need the most help, more so than 9/10 Europeans, who will almost invariably speak English better than my supposedly fluent French. That's in about 2000 rides for Uber.


You speak near fluent French? HOTT!



aspacepig said:


> This is turning into an awesome thread. Great stuff!
> 
> Not nececelery. I've had many pax complain of drivers not being able to understand English. About as covertly racist as Seattle gets.


I have had pax straight up tell me they were glad I was white or "that I looked like them." That's an instant rating them a 1 and asking not to be paired again. I try to keep my car a racist free zone.


----------



## mark_mark

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> You speak near fluent French? HOTT!
> 
> I have had pax straight up tell me they were glad I was white or "that I looked like them." That's an instant rating them a 1 and asking not to be paired again. I try to keep my car a racist free zone.





Risab1981 said:


> Kinda like what I'm guessing, Uber Español is in LA?
> That's a no brainer and should definitely be implemented. I wonder how it would do with people from England who speak English
> Dispatch : 1,000 drivers in a 5 mile area found... Well... That didn't narrow it down much.


lol 1000 drivers found!


----------



## ObiJuanKenobi1X

aspacepig said:


> Not nececelery


This is my favorite misspelling ever on the internet!


----------



## dctcmn

Great thread. I'm glad it's featured.

My initial take away from the video is that the "And 500+ other features" used as input in the dispatch system is everything that Uber can measure about you and about the passenger. This suggests that you can "train" the algorithm to maximize your desired pings by:

1) Being consistent. Find rules and patterns that work for you and stick to them. Once you find what works for you in your market, be predictable. Many drivers have noted that Uber will verify their identity when they break their pattern (driving on a day, time, destination or area in which you don't normally go). Why? Because you're doing something that the algorithm is not expecting you to do.
The common thread throughout the speaker's presentation was that Uber is always trying to get better at predicting which pings will get the rider picked up quickly with a driver who will provide the best experience and make the most money for Uber (not in that order, obviously).​
2) Provide data to Uber with the aim of it maximizing your desired pings. This could go as far down as the information in your profile (is it possible that they match drivers/pax by favorite music, hometown, languages spoken, gender, etc? Obviously these would be lower priorities in the algorithm.).










Uber's future is not really ride share or autonomous vehicles, it's in behavior modeling. Much like the services sectors of Amazon, Apple, FB and others, their predictive modeling services will be a very large part of their core future business strategy. Providing rides is just the vehicle they chose to gather data.


----------



## aspacepig

ObiJuanKenobi1X said:


> This is my favorite misspelling ever on the internet!


That's intentional, of course.


----------



## disp350

heynow321 said:


> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mgbz5a/ubers-phantom-cabs
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/2015/08...ere-and-theyre-more-common-than-you/21217556/
> 
> https://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/uber-passengers-report-phantom-cars.html


Good articles, but they are over 3 years old now. I believe there are many phantom cars, I just wish there was more up to date info about it.


----------



## dctcmn

So what's the best way to think about Uber's dispatch prioritization?

This video makes it clear that proximity to pickup is based on time, not mileage.

So it might be more accurate think of proximity as a concentric circles around the passenger's location in 1-2 minute intervals.
So while you may be the absolute closest car, there might be 10 other cars within 2 minutes of the pax. If Uber has found that the average passenger is happier waiting an extra minute or two to have a driver that has a higher rating (say .05 or .1 higher average), then that's how they've programmed the dispatch to work.
They also need to protect against street hailing, so you probably can be "too close" to the passenger.

Obviously, at some point a longer wait is going to cancel out the benefit of the higher rated driver, nicer car, etc. Uber absolutely knows what this cutoff is on average, and has programmed accordingly.

Within each 1-2 minute concentric circle, other factors such as driver rating, passenger rating, driving style, car type/age, performance flags (and 500 other pieces of data, apparently) start to form their own concentric circles prioritizing the driver in the algorithm to fine tune the decision
It is also probably true that these factors are set in ranges.

So a driver with a 2 minute 17 second ETA is not necessarily prioritized over a driver with a 3 minute and 47 second ETA, if the ETA range setting is in 2 minute intervals.
Likewise a 4.94* driver is not necessarily prioritized over a 4.91* driver if the driver rating range is set in +/-.05, because the algorithm has found that range doesn't impact overall reported passenger experience.
Obviously, these are just guesses, but they tend line up with my overall experience as a driver.


----------



## signal11

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> You speak near fluent French? HOTT!


No, my _supposedly_ fluent French, not my near fluent French. (As rated by testing/coworkers in the past.) I used to work overseas in Francophone Africa (and other semi French speaking places like Haiti) for the better part of seven years for Medecins San Frontieres. So I speak and understand more Francais Africain, not Parisian/Metropolitan French. I don't actually understand what actual French French speakers are saying because that shit it really hard and I have to watch French movies with at least French subtitles to understand what's going on.

And that was back then. Languages fade fast with disuse. When a French speaker or French speakers get in the car, I might greet them in French and might have a very short conversation in my mangle of badly conjugated verbs and misgendered articles while I steer the language back to English.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

All very interesting info. Gives me food for thought on what to write on the profile page. So its more important to the Algo than what the pax cares about. Since they rarely read it ?

It's just that three times now, in the last two weeks, I'm right in the middle of a surge zone and every ping is outside of it. 10-14 minutes away. AR down to 56% @ 4.85


----------



## heynow321

disp350 said:


> Good articles, but they are over 3 years old now. I believe there are many phantom cars, I just wish there was more up to date info about it.


There's more recent articles about it, I just couldn't find them



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> All very interesting info. Gives me food for thought on what to write on the profile page. So its more important to the Algo than what the pax cares about. Since they rarely read it ?
> 
> It's just that three times now, in the last two weeks, I'm right in the middle of a surge zone and every ping is outside of it. 10-14 minutes away. AR down to 56% @ 4.85


That's bc no other drivers are accepting the non surge rides so it has to look further and further away for drivers


----------



## dirtylee

Pretty sure one of the matching factors has to do with likely hood of sexual harassment.

I don't harass women, not racist, not homophobic, don't mind the college kids so of course I get A LOT of solo millennial female pax. Like I'm sure it's close to 80% if I exclude airport rides.

This sounds fine & dandy to everyone involved right?? Actually... it's not. It impacts my earnings negatively.
Tips
Sure on a daily basis it's small but over a month, that might be a few extra hundred. Anyone, & I mean anyone whom has ever worked service industry will tell you that women on average tip less/less often, especially millennial. When I do get a tip from a woman, She's almost always old enough to be my mom. The younger ones just flirt or make small talk. I bet I can count on one hand how many <30 yr old women have tipped me in the last 500 rides. As for guys/ older women, I'd run out of fingers & toes within a 100 rides.​Distance length
For the bar rush scene in my market, solo female riders really don't go far, groups do though. The couples, from the suburbs, that order uber at high surge tend to be on the guys/husbands account. So instead of taking Jim & his GF 10-20 miles away on surge, all I get ~5 mile pax.​
Totally made up stats based on my memory recollection but scarily close to accurate.

100 millennial women as pax = <$5 in tips, badges, 5 stars & rider compliments...
100 millennial college bros = ~$20 tips, & free food.
Men = Avg overall > $1/ride
Older women ie Moms = about $0.75/ride.


----------



## dctcmn

dctcmn said:


> So what's the best way to think about Uber's dispatch prioritization?
> 
> This video makes it clear that proximity to pickup is based on time, not mileage.
> 
> So it might be more accurate think of proximity as a concentric circles around the passenger's location in 1-2 minute intervals.
> So while you may be the absolute closest car, there might be 10 other cars within 2 minutes of the pax. If Uber has found that the average passenger is happier waiting an extra minute or two to have a driver that has a higher rating (say .05 or .1 higher average), then that's how they've programmed the dispatch to work.
> They also need to protect against street hailing, so you probably can be "too close" to the passenger.
> 
> Obviously, at some point a longer wait is going to cancel out the benefit of the higher rated driver, nicer car, etc. Uber absolutely knows what this cutoff is on average, and has programmed accordingly.
> 
> Within each 1-2 minute concentric circle, other factors such as driver rating, passenger rating, driving style, car type/age, performance flags (and 500 other pieces of data, apparently) start to form their own concentric circles prioritizing the driver in the algorithm to fine tune the decision
> It is also probably true that these factors are set in ranges.
> 
> So a driver with a 2 minute 17 second ETA is not necessarily prioritized over a driver with a 3 minute and 47 second ETA, if the ETA range setting is in 2 minute intervals.
> Likewise a 4.94* driver is not necessarily prioritized over a 4.91* driver if the driver rating range is set in +/-.05, because the algorithm has found that range doesn't impact overall reported passenger experience.
> Obviously, these are just guesses, but they tend line up with my overall experience as a driver.


More guesses...

The "and 500+ other features" are probably arranged into weighted packets of information and assigned internal scores, so Uber doesn't have to individually run each individual weighted data point through the algorithm. For example:

*Proximity packet*: driver distance from passenger in minutes, driver arrival average vs ETA (i.e.- does a driver routinely arrive at the pin more quickly or less quickly than the ETA), etc.
*Driver quality packet*: driver rating lifetime, driver rating past 500, driver rating past 100, driver rating past 10, hard braking/acceleration/speeding, performance flags, passenger reports, driver cancellation %, etc.
*Likelihood of Ping Acceptance packet*: what is the driver's history of accepting pax rated under 4.7*, from >8 minutes away, non-surge, in the area of the pin
*Match with Pax packet*: similar ratings, pax flagging tendencies vs driver flags, new rider vs driver quality metrics, high volume rider vs driver quality metric, pax time to car vs driver no-show tendency, common languages spoken, common music interests
This is operating under the assumption that Uber's priorities are to:

Get the passenger picked up efficiently
Have the passenger be satisfied with the service rendered
Maximize profit for Uber
Of course there are probably other metrics like "how likely is the passenger to pay surge prices" and "passenger quotes vs requested rides vs completed rides", etc. that affect the passenger experience more than the driver experience.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Acceptance rate means everything....bullchit


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> Acceptance rate means everything....bullchit


I don't think that acceptance rate means everything, but I do think that AR plays a factor. Think about it, Uber is telling the pax that they can have a car to them in 10 minutes. However, if you and two other cars are 10 minutes away and:

Car #1- has 100% AR for pings 10 minutes away
Car #2 has 50% AR for pings 10 minutes away
Car #3 has 10% AR for pings 10 minutes away 
The same metrics can be applied for 45+ minute pings, low rated pax, non-surge rides. Uber does not want to tell a prospective pax that they will have a car there in 10 minutes, only to have a car not arrive for 20 minutes. That's one quick way to lose a pax to Lyft or a taxi.

Obviously, this is a simple scenario-- 1 pax and 3 drivers. What happens when there are 5 pax requests and 4 drivers? Or 4 pax requests and 5 drivers? How do the dispatch decisions change?


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> I don't think that acceptance rate means everything, but I do think that AR plays a factor. Think about it, Uber is telling the pax that they can have a car to them in 10 minutes. However, if you and two other cars are 10 minutes away and:
> 
> Car #1- has 100% AR for pings 10 minutes away
> Car #2 has 50% AR for pings 10 minutes away
> Car #3 has 10% AR for pings 10 minutes away
> The same metrics can be applied for 45+ minute pings, low rated pax, non-surge rides. Uber does not want to tell a prospective pax that they will have a car there in 10 minutes, only to have a car not arrive for 20 minutes. That's one quick way to lose a pax to Lyft or a taxi.
> 
> Obviously, this is a simple scenario-- 1 pax and 3 drivers. What happens when there are 5 pax requests and 4 drivers? Or 4 pax requests and 5 drivers? How do the dispatch decisions change?


What you are stating is mitigating workload.... If one "partner " were treated differently than. Another it would simply open the door for accusations of preference due to other factors such as age, race, gender and so on.


----------



## Hans GrUber

I disagree entirely. You are probably just in a drought. My acceptance rate is 4%. I only take LD trips. I still get them. My cancel rate is 33% right now. Keep in mind, oftentimes you will get stuck in DT for hours. Uber has done a GREAT job building customer base and people that used public transport before are now at the Pool party.

Also, during periods of low traffic a 45 minute trip is REALLY far, so a trip that is a good 35 miles away won't give me ld notifier at 10pm vs. 6am-7pm.

Last thing... airport I noticed they don't give me ld pings during morning rush. Be wary of that.

The one other thing is that I'm fairly certain uber will give me timeouts without informing me, which is bullshit bc i have a right to know if I'm eligible for a ride or not, but I can't blame them. I've wasted the same amount of pax time watching over pings timeout. Like right now I just ignored like 8 pings in a row on a Saturday at 4:30 pm, then nothing for like 10 minutes.


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> What you are stating is mitigating workload.... If one "partner " were treated differently than. Another it would simply open the door for accusations of preference due to other factors such as age, race, gender and so on.


First, you don't know about the pings you don't get. Second, they are in control and possession of the data, not you. Third, what is the likelihood of arbitration or other legal recourse based on information you aren't aware of, let alone possess?


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> First, you don't know about the pings you don't get. Second, they are in control and possession of the data, not you. Third, what is the likelihood of arbitration or other legal recourse based on information you aren't aware of, let alone possess?


Said every person that successfully sued for say gender discrimination....


----------



## signal11

Juggalo9er said:


> Acceptance rate means everything....bullchit


Talk about swinging at straw men! Who said anything about AR meaning everything?

The most anyone has said, and is completely reasonable, is that AR is a factor. You'd be a fool to believe otherwise. But then again, based on reading comprehension, you are.


----------



## Juggalo9er

signal11 said:


> Talk about swinging at straw men! Who said anything about AR meaning everything?
> 
> The most anyone has said, and is completely reasonable, is that AR is a factor. You'd be a fool to believe otherwise. But then again, based on reading comprehension, you are.


It's not even a factor....petty misdirected insults we not justify the dumb you possess... go back and get your ged!
Thanks for playing!

My ar hovers around 10%


----------



## DrivingForYou

I ignore POOL always, and I get good rides all day.

I have a 4.95 rating, My acceptance is over 50%, my cancel is 5% or less.

I ignore passengers under 4.7, though if it is surging 1.6x+ I will take pax as low as 4.6. NEVER EVER under 4.6

My Uber passenger criteria:

Rating -- Distance -- comments
5.0 -- 1 mile or less -- these could be total newbie pax, *or* pax that tip well, *or* pax that rebooted their account and were low. it's a crapshoot with 5.0 pax, so use caution. I limit my drive time to them to 1 mile or 5 minutes unless its surging or says long ride).

4.90-4.99 -- any distance -- passengers with a 4.9 rating are usually superstars, usually tip, usually appreciate professional service.

4.80-4.89 -- 2 miles or 10 minutes -- These are your typical decent passengers, they may or may not tip, are usually friendly and polite, rarely take short rides.

4.70-4.79 -- half mile or 5 minutes unless it's surging, then up to a mile -- There are your typical dregs, entitled passengers that take short rides, never tip, think the world owes them a ride. Frequently ignored if there is no boost or surge.

4.65-4.69 -- a few blocks to half a mile depending on surge level. -- last night I took a 4.69 with a 3.2x surge, and I was right there as I just dropped someone. A drunk 40s dude and three drunk young women. One of the girls tipped me $6 in advance to do Del Taco drive through. Total with tip was $47 for 24 minutes of sheer drunky nonsense.

4.60-4.64 -- it's gotta be a super surge and they gotta be close, and even then, probably not. Ugh.

4.59 and below -- never, under any circumstances, will I take a passenger this low. Period, never, forget it. If you do, they will give you a one star no matter what or how well you treat them. They will treat you like dirt. They will treat you worse than Uber treats you. If you offer candy they will take a handful. They will have open containers of alcohol. They will smoke and vape in the car. They will backseat drive like they own you. They will fill your car with luggage and go to In N Out half a mile away to be dropped off. They will make false complaints about you. They will try and jam 6 people into your 4 seater. Just never give rides to these scum.

Eventually, they will get a new account and start back at 5.0, which is why you need to be careful about 5.0

On LYFT: Passengers under 4.9 are usually terrible.​


----------



## bobby747

12k rides here all platforms including wav.
FACT YOU ARE IN UBERS ALGRAMTHRM. BEING BAD DRIVER NOW. KISS Computers ass. and YOU MUST WORK YOUR WAY OUT BY DOING GOOD BOY CRAP.
I challenge anyone to say this is not true.. some valley boy programmer messed u up. as per company guildlines...do good and better rides will come..4 yrs driver


----------



## Lonesome Hobo

DexNex said:


> I am a 4.97 and I know that I pull long runs around other drivers all the time. Ratings matter.


Sigh. wish this were true here in Oz. That's my rating too, acceptance 89, Cancellation 4 - and I get SFA long rides. Only two in the last week, one to the Melbourne AP which, at 3am, was nothing special - was probably the last man standing around the area.

They just ain't using your algorithm over here. 
(_wistful expression on face..._)

LH


----------



## signal11

bobby747 said:


> 12k rides here all platforms including wav.
> FACT YOU ARE IN UBERS ALGRAMTHRM. BEING BAD DRIVER NOW. KISS Computers ass. and YOU MUST WORK YOUR WAY OUT BY DOING GOOD BOY CRAP.
> I challenge anyone to say this is not true.. some valley boy programmer messed u up. as per company guildlines...do good and better rides will come..4 yrs driver


Speaking of algorithms, did you use a online Chinese language translator when you posted this?


----------



## Kodyhead

signal11 said:


> I saw a Youtube link posted on here in another forum area not so long ago that had an interview with two Uber engineers. They were talking about how complex and sophisticated the algorithm was, which included 200+ weighted factors. I would have thought that the video would have been shared more widely because that's the video that convinced me that it wasn't "just the closest ping." Otherwise, I would be a subscriber to the idea that we're all seeing patterns in a sea of random.


I do think we have other ratings we don't know about like average time to rider vs eta, efficiency vs eta or average percentage vs upfront pricing etc.



Risab1981 said:


> Kinda like what I'm guessing, Uber Español is in LA?
> That's a no brainer and should definitely be implemented. I wonder how it would do with people from England who speak English
> Dispatch : 1,000 drivers in a 5 mile area found... Well... That didn't narrow it down much.


Glad we have no Spanish people in Miami or they would have uber Espanol here too


----------



## bobby747

signal 11. you .can make fun of me all you want. I don't need to share my info.
the algorithm is beatable. but u must know how


----------



## DexNex

Hans GrUber said:


> I disagree entirely. You are probably just in a drought. My acceptance rate is 4%. I only take LD trips. I still get them. My cancel rate is 33% right now. Keep in mind, oftentimes you will get stuck in DT for hours. Uber has done a GREAT job building customer base and people that used public transport before are now at the Pool party.
> 
> Also, during periods of low traffic a 45 minute trip is REALLY far, so a trip that is a good 35 miles away won't give me ld notifier at 10pm vs. 6am-7pm.
> 
> Last thing... airport I noticed they don't give me ld pings during morning rush. Be wary of that.
> 
> The one other thing is that I'm fairly certain uber will give me timeouts without informing me, which is bullshit bc i have a right to know if I'm eligible for a ride or not, but I can't blame them. I've wasted the same amount of pax time watching over pings timeout. Like right now I just ignored like 8 pings in a row on a Saturday at 4:30 pm, then nothing for like 10 minutes.


Really? Driver with 4% AR and 33% cancellation wants to complain about being put in a time-out. Really?


----------



## eXperiment

dimwit_driver said:


> A few weeks ago somebody on the board expressed the earnest belief that the closest driver gets the ping


mmm

That ol chestnut

Prolly muppets/sockmuppets trolling





DexNex said:


> This should be a featured thread. I think there is a lot to learn/unpack here that could benefit many drivers.


Yeah

Like go and get a real job


----------



## dctcmn

bobby747 said:


> 12k rides here all platforms including wav.
> FACT YOU ARE IN UBERS ALGRAMTHRM. BEING BAD DRIVER NOW. KISS Computers ass. and YOU MUST WORK YOUR WAY OUT BY DOING GOOD BOY CRAP.
> I challenge anyone to say this is not true.. some valley boy programmer messed u up. as per company guildlines...do good and better rides will come..4 yrs driver


I'm actually saying just the opposite. Take this scenario:

Two drivers in identical spots and two passengers
Pax #1- 4.89*, 5 minutes away
Pax #2- 4.55*, 12 minutes away
Driver #1- has 7% acceptance rate for <4.7* pax over 8 minutes away, and 100% acceptance for >4.7* pax under 8 minutes away
Driver #2- has 100% acceptance rate for all pings and all passengers

Who is going to get the pings? I believe it's more likely that Driver #1 is more likely to get Pax #1 and Driver #2 is going to get Pax #2. So the "good boy" driver #2 got the inferior trip and the "bad boy" driver #1 got the superior trip.

Uber's primary interest is in getting both passengers picked up and maximizing revenue. If they sent the superior trip (Pax #1) to the "good boy" (driver #2), then the "bad boy" (driver #1) rejects the inferior trip (pax #2), Uber has just lost revenue through poor dispatching.


----------



## DexNex

dctcmn said:


> I'm actually saying just the opposite. Take this scenario:
> 
> Two drivers in identical spots and two passengers
> Pax #1- 4.89*, 5 minutes away
> Pax #2- 4.55*, 12 minutes away
> Driver #1- has 7% acceptance rate for <4.7* pax over 8 minutes away, and 100% acceptance for >4.7* pax under 8 minutes away
> Driver #2- has 100% acceptance rate for all pings and all passengers
> 
> Who is going to get the pings? I believe it's more likely that Driver #1 is more likely to get Pax #1 and Driver #2 is going to get Pax #2. So the "good boy" driver #2 got the inferior trip and the "bad boy" driver #1 got the superior trip.
> 
> Uber's primary interest is in getting both passengers picked up and maximizing revenue. If they sent the superior trip (Pax #1) to the "good boy" (driver #2), then the "bad boy" (driver #1) rejects the inferior trip (pax #2), Uber has just lost revenue through poor dispatching.


The system will make choices, when it can. Time to pick up pax is still the #1 factor above all else. What we are seeing is that _*when the system has the ability to make choices*_, it will based on up to 500 measurable factors. Those of you in more rural areas may not see the same process as we do in dense urban areas with an over-supply of drivers within 5 mins of a pax.

If you and I are at the same venue after a large event, and there is heavy X surge, and I drop into X as a Select qualified vehicle with a 4.97 rating... I am going to pull that long run, highly-rated pax, around you every time.



Juggalo9er said:


> Acceptance rate means everything....bullchit


The only person who said that (acceptance rate means everything)... is you.


----------



## henrygates

Uber sends priority to new riders because of the minimum earnings guarantee. They need them to make as much money as possible so they don't have to pay out extra to cover it. Once that's complete, they drop out of the priority pool.

If pax really need an English speaking driver they should just add that as a setting. The driver info is usually there in the profile and there's already an option for Uber Espanol, so it's not like they would have to do anything groundbreaking.


----------



## Juggalo9er

DexNex said:


> The system will make choices, when it can. Time to pick up pax is still the #1 factor above all else. What we are seeing is that _*when the system has the ability to make choices*_, it will based on up to 500 measurable factors. Those of you in more rural areas may not see the same process as we do in dense urban areas with an over-supply of drivers within 5 mins of a pax.
> 
> If you and I are at the same venue after a large event, and there is heavy X surge, and I drop into X as a Select qualified vehicle with a 4.97 rating... I am going to pull that long run, highly-rated pax, around you every time.
> 
> The only person who said that (acceptance rate means everything)... is you.


No, I said it's not even a factor
Must be hard to quote properly!


----------



## Kodyhead

henrygates said:


> Uber sends priority to new riders because of the minimum earnings guarantee. They need them to make as much money as possible so they don't have to pay out extra to cover it. Once that's complete, they drop out of the priority pool.
> 
> If pax really need an English speaking driver they should just add that as a setting. The driver info is usually there in the profile and there's already an option for Uber Espanol, so it's not like they would have to do anything groundbreaking.


Pretty sure many would just check the box, but won't be able to understand any of their English lol


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> No, I said it's not even a factor
> Must be hard to quote properly!


Must be very hard to quote properly.



Juggalo9er said:


> Acceptance rate means everything....bullchit


No one on this thread has said that AR means everything.


----------



## Kodyhead

Does bullchit not mean what I thought it means?


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> Must be very hard to quote properly.
> 
> No one on this thread has said that AR means everything.


Sarcasm misses some people.... sorry my special little friend, I'll simplify things for you next time. #MAGA


----------



## touberornottouber

Just a random note but one thing I think may affect things significantly is the direction Uber thinks you are going when actually sitting. In some cases this can rather radically change the ETA Uber thinks it will take. It is hard to track this as at times I notice the direction indicated on the rider app is not always correct or consistant.


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> Sarcasm misses some people.... sorry my special little friend, I'll simplify things for you next time. #MAGA


You backpedal from your position every time we talk. Just like you've done in this thread.


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> You backpedal from your position every time we talk. Just like you've done in this thread.


Again, thanks for playing!
Please show me where I said it mattered.


----------



## DexNex

Juggalo9er said:


> No, I said it's not even a factor
> Must be hard to quote properly!


Where is that damn ignore button... oh there it is.


----------



## Nats121

DexNex said:


> Yep. He and I have been talking offfline about that. He was referring to my observations.
> 
> I am a 4.97 and I know that I pull long runs around other drivers all the time. Ratings matter.
> 
> There is another factor... Select or Black cars that drop in tiers (into XL and X) will pull around other X and XL cars. Saw this happen last night. I turned down the run of a 5.0 rated pax on XL... request went directly to another driver I know... who was much closer to the venue. Ride went out to Sammamish (FML). The system was trying to give me the long ride.
> 
> If I am rough on Uber for a week, and let my acceptance rate drop below 30%, or cancel a couple of runs, Uber doesn't give me any business the next week. So I firmly believe that acceptance and cancellation rates also apply.
> 
> Hungry drivers take crappier pings. Well-fed drivers appreciate the meals. It works both ways.


There's lots of drivers on these blogs whose claims contradict yours.

Many of them claim to get good rides with single digit acceptance rates and average ratings

I don't think anyone on this website knows for sure the methods of uber's madness


----------



## DexNex

Nats121 said:


> There's lots of drivers on these blogs whose claims contradict yours.
> 
> Many of them claim to get good rides with single digit acceptance rates and average ratings
> 
> I don't think anyone on this website knows for sure the methods of uber's madness


Did you watch the video? (start at the 10:00 min mark)

When Uber dispatch has the choice (based on local supply) it is going to start factoring in measurables to create a better experience for the pax, and then the driver. The whole point of this thread is to make you aware that proximity is not always the only measure. That stated, if driving around with a low acceptance rate, and high cancellation rate, works for you... then great. Keep on. But, you *may* be missing out on some quality rides as a result of your behavior on the platform.

We don't know what the 500 factors are, or how they are weighted... but as a 4-year veteran, a highly rated driver, and an upper-tier driver... I can tell you, without a doubt, that I pull runs around other drivers. And not just any runs... long runs from highly rated pax who tip well.

Smaller, rural markets, probably don't see this to the same level we do in a major Uber market.

In our market, we can't do upper-tier pick ups at the airport unless we have special access from the Port. But, we can pick up lower-tier X rides after we drop-off any pax. It is called rematch. We have about 3-5 minutes to rematch to an outgoing airport pax after we drop off. Guess who gets 60+ min trips from high-value pax all the time? This guy. The system knows I am highly rated, a veteran driver, in a higher-tier vehicle, and that long-trip pax rate and tip me (on app) very highly. It's a win/win and the algorithm knows that. Note that TRIP DISTANCE is one for the top factors listed by Uber in the dispatch algorithm.

Put me at a venue after a large event, and I am going to pull that high-value, high surge, long ride. The algorithm knows that historically pax are happy with the service I provide (based on ratings/tips) to those long-trip, high surge pax. There is a reason some of us appear luckier than others... the algorithm is favoring certain drivers *where it can*.

Any driver can post up a picture or two that show they got a good ride despite not having the best ratings, or rates. That does not disprove any of this as there may not have been a better choice for the dispatch system at that moment. _*But long-term, you may be hurting yourself.*_


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> Please show me where I said it mattered.


QED. I didn't say that you said it mattered. I said you backpedaled. Lemme break it down for you...

This is where you set up a strawman...



Juggalo9er said:


> Acceptance rate means everything....bullchit


This is where signal11 called you out for setting up a straw man.



signal11 said:


> Talk about swinging at straw men! Who said anything about AR meaning everything?
> 
> The most anyone has said, and is completely reasonable, is that AR is a factor. You'd be a fool to believe otherwise. But then again, based on reading comprehension, you are.


This is where you backpedaled from your straw man...



Juggalo9er said:


> Please show me where I said it mattered.
> 
> ...and...
> 
> Sarcasm misses some people....


You clearly weren't being sarcastic. You were being hyperbolic to overstate an argument that no one was making.

Lemme ask you this... do you even know what a straw man is?


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> QED. I didn't say that you said it mattered. I said you backpedaled. Lemme break it down for you...
> 
> This is where you set up a strawman...
> 
> This is where signal11 called you out for setting up a straw man.
> 
> This is where you backpedaled from your straw man...
> 
> You clearly weren't being sarcastic. You were being hyperbolic to overstate an argument that no one was making.
> 
> Lemme ask you this... do you even know what a straw man is?


Were you dropped on your head as a child?

Don't answer that


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> Were you dropped on your head as a child?
> 
> Don't answer that


I'll take your ad hominem attack as a concession of the argument on your part.


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> I'll take your ad hominem attack as a concession of the argument on your part.


Not at all, I really was being sarcastic.... but you are completely right, thanks God telling me what I intended... maybe you missed the screen shot I posted special one....


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> Not at all, I really was being sarcastic.... but you are completely right, thanks God telling me what I intended... maybe you missed the screen shot I posted special one....


I saw your meaningless screen shots. I too have an uncle who smoked 2 packs of cigarettes since he was 12 and lived until he was 90. Which obviously is scientific proof that smoking cigarettes is good for your health.

Anecdotal occurrences are not evidence. I know they don't teach logic in Indibama, but you shouldn't let that define you. Improvise, adapt, overcome. I believe in you.


----------



## Juggalo9er

More anal evidence just for you


Acceptance rate is rarely over 10%


----------



## dctcmn

Juggalo9er said:


> More anal evidence just for you
> 
> Acceptance rate is rarely over 10%


Good for you! I don't keep a high AR either. Are you comprehending what this thread is about?


----------



## FlyHighSounds

Luver-Boy said:


> So it looks like Uber has put me in some sort of time-out, ever since I started turning down every single pool ride for the past month. The low-quality rides I'm getting from Uber now is noticeable: keeps me trapped in DT for hours with short trips, if long trips into the subs no pings to get out, keeps dragging me back to DT when I just drove away from, regular rides in surge areas. Anybody experiencing this?.


I have only been driving for Uber about 3 weeks now. I keep getting sent to DTLA and the ghetto. I have a 4.83 rating . 
0 Driver Cancellations and 91% Acceptance Rate. I have two one stars. one for not having water in the car and another because someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed and wanted to fight with me. and i got a 3 stars because i didnt drop him off fist in a pool ride and side i was picking up to many people.

99% of all pings i get are Pool. I wish i would get more UberX.


----------



## Juggalo9er

dctcmn said:


> Good for you! I don't keep a high AR either. Are you comprehending what this thread is about?


Absolutely, thanks for posting! I agree with the concept, just not the premise....


----------



## BAKAD

I stop pool rides when the express pool came out, I am not a bus driver.

I did all pools for 3 months and lower my rating requirement as a test. Uber was going out of its way to send me rides, putting a priority since I accepted about everything some many miles away.

Now, when I don't accept pool rides I check the rider app and sure enough Uber put me in the "dog house" I don't show up. I restart my app and I reappear again.

We should not be penalized as contractors for not taking a ride, we are just managing our business but Uber doesn't see it that way.

*Sorry to say Uber is getting worse, not better with the new CEO, he is just better at PR than TK was. *


----------



## Howie428Uber

Several of the 500+ factors can be summed up in the following question... Is the driver at home?

I’m sure the system knows when you’re at specific places like that and uses that information in several ways... The obvious one that annoys me is that it adds minutes to your response time. I’ve had the system tell me that I’m 13 minutes away from a passenger who is half a mile away along an empty rural road. That’s a minute or two for me to get there and ten minutes for me to get out of my house!

Another big way in which the “are you at home?” factor applies is that the system knows that once you’re on the road you’re available for a series of trips. So, there are times when the system will bait you out of your house. They used to use fake pings for this, but now I’d guess the algorithm can fish you out by selecting you ahead of other drivers.

The suggestion I made is that drivers should have a Plus Minutes toggle, i.e. you tell the system how long it’s likely to take you to get on the road, e.g. +2 minutes at a coffee shop or +10 minutes if you’re in bed. That would take some guess work out of this.


----------



## luckytown

dctcmn said:


> I'm actually saying just the opposite. Take this scenario:
> 
> Two drivers in identical spots and two passengers
> Pax #1- 4.89*, 5 minutes away
> Pax #2- 4.55*, 12 minutes away
> Driver #1- has 7% acceptance rate for <4.7* pax over 8 minutes away, and 100% acceptance for >4.7* pax under 8 minutes away
> Driver #2- has 100% acceptance rate for all pings and all passengers
> 
> Who is going to get the pings? I believe it's more likely that Driver #1 is more likely to get Pax #1 and Driver #2 is going to get Pax #2. So the "good boy" driver #2 got the inferior trip and the "bad boy" driver #1 got the superior trip.
> 
> Uber's primary interest is in getting both passengers picked up and maximizing revenue. If they sent the superior trip (Pax #1) to the "good boy" (driver #2), then the "bad boy" (driver #1) rejects the inferior trip (pax #2), Uber has just lost revenue through poor dispatching.


And also I believe that both drivers in many cases will lose out to a newbie that uber wants to take care of right away!!!!


----------



## excel2345

heynow321 said:


> the human brain is always looking for patterns. it's part of our survival instincts. If we notice some noise coming from a bush and the last two times that noise turned out to be a lion, your brain is going to tell you it's a lion the 3rd time.
> 
> the reason boober got rid of 6 destination filters was b/c of "network integrity" issues, to use the words they used at the propaganda meeting. the average wait time was increasing for customers, especially those going north, b/c every driver had their filter set to seatac. boober wants rider wait time to be as low as possible. they aren't giving a long ride to a driver that is 3 miles away with a 4.93 rating vs. the driver who is 3 feet away with a 4.86 rating.
> 
> however, if there are 3 drivers that are all 3 feet away....that might be a different story. it would make sense from boobers perspective to ping the highly rated driver first.


When Uber tried 6 df's didn't they also allow you to block out certain areas? I kind of remember that. If yes I think drivers were blocking downtown or short trips.
Could be wrong though, my mind has lost a lot of function since I started driving with Uber!


----------



## heynow321

excel2345 said:


> When Uber tried 6 df's didn't they also allow you to block out certain areas? I kind of remember that. If yes I think drivers were blocking downtown or short trips.
> Could be wrong though, my mind has lost a lot of function since I started driving with Uber!


no, there was nothing like you're describing. it was just like the current system but with 6 unique uses.


----------



## Luver-Boy

FlyHighSounds said:


> I have only been driving for Uber about 3 weeks now. I keep getting sent to DTLA and the ghetto. I have a 4.83 rating .
> 0 Driver Cancellations and 91% Acceptance Rate. I have two one stars. one for not having water in the car and another because someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed and wanted to fight with me. and i got a 3 stars because i didnt drop him off fist in a pool ride and side i was picking up to many people.
> 
> 99% of all pings i get are Pool. I wish i would get more UberX.


You're making the same mistakes I made when I just started, my advice: don't fall in desperation thinking Uber won't give pings if you don't accept one or 2. The reason Uber is sending you a lot of pool pings is because you've become just another sucker who accepts them and they're desperate fort drivers to take them. Every time you accept Pools, you basically subsidizing the ride. Look at the numbers when comparing(if possible) X rides vs Pool rides. You're taking a loss on every Pool ride as these rides pay about 30% less plus there is more wear and tear in your car so at the end when you added all up you'll realize how bad these rides are. Not to mention the low quality riders you get, that's why you end up in the ghetto.


----------



## UberPhool

FlyHighSounds said:


> I have only been driving for Uber about 3 weeks now. I keep getting sent to DTLA and the ghetto. I have a 4.83 rating .
> 0 Driver Cancellations and 91% Acceptance Rate. I have two one stars. one for not having water in the car and another because someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed and wanted to fight with me. and i got a 3 stars because i didnt drop him off fist in a pool ride and side i was picking up to many people.
> 
> 99% of all pings i get are Pool. I wish i would get more UberX.


Stop being a POOL wh0re and you'll start receiving a lot more UberX requests. You gotta tell the Uber Bots, you're not taking POOL going forward.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Is there anything that might trigger the algorithm to reward you?
One belief that I bank on is that Uber looks at your average pay for the hour and tries to jerry-rig it so you receive a minimum hourly pay, when rides are available.


----------



## Kodyhead

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Is there anything that might trigger the algorithm to reward you?
> One belief that I bank on is that Uber looks at your average pay for the hour and tries to jerry-rig it so you receive a minimum hourly pay, when rides are available.


if you ever drove XL or above only, you would find this very funny lol


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Kodyhead said:


> if you ever drove XL or above only, you would find this very funny lol


Oh yeah? How?
I haven't had an eligible vehicle to drive on the higher tiers.


----------



## Kodyhead

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Oh yeah? How?
> I haven't had an eligible vehicle to drive on the higher tiers.


I've had stretches of being online for over 20 hours with only 1 request


----------



## Adieu

Uber's ping priority is based on LAST WEEK'S RATING. Any low rated Select driver can tell you as much

Although...there is some anecodotal evidence that it tries to match similar ratings. Twice last year, my whale of the month (as well as my whale of the year) had the exact same rating as me.


----------



## Shadow1A

Three Uber x rides today , no pools 70 dollars 2 hours on line. passed up 4 pool pings no regrets...


----------



## JudgeHolden

I think that I need to buy stock in a tinfoil manufacture.


----------



## Rich2nyce

It's crazy that riders are cheap enough to ride pool, but don't like "pooling" at all. Uber should stop pool altogether and just reward frequent riders with a discount. VIP gives frequent riders better rated drivers, pool can be similar. And change the name pool to Share-a-uber or something that way there's no mistake what it is.


----------



## RedoBeach

Juggalo9er said:


> What you are stating is mitigating workload.... If one "partner " were treated differently than. Another it would simply open the door for accusations of preference due to other factors such as age, race, gender and so on.


Well, accusations and so-called "paranoid suspicions" need not be alleged anymore, since Uber's ride matching patent blatantly spells out that they use race, 3rd party background info (such as internet), home address, gender, age, etc as part of the qualifying data for matching riders to drivers.

Yes, once again Uber has publicly made claim that they can do as they wish in light of "rider experience" and the laws governing ethical and civil business practices somehow don't apply to them.

Seriously, this company has no limit in their arrogance and ignorance. As someone well-versed in the unethical and illegal practices Uber historically engages in until someone pulls that rug out from under them and holds them accountable in court, I still couldn't believe what I was reading. Right there, admittedly, in a publicly accessible document.



Risab1981 said:


> I bet a bunch of those Rider app cars are fake, to cut down on perceived wait times. Someone could be getting "passed up"...or they could just simply not take the req. and it goes onto the next one. People could be online getting ready to sign off too and let it go. There's a ton of possibilities. You guys are over thinking again, giving Uber WAYYY to much credit.
> 
> Memba? No TNC uploaded, No AP Pickups for you? Well..still no TNC uploaded...still picking up.





Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> I totally agree that drivers are giving Boober way too much credit. Boober is not that good. My rating is 4.96, never been lower than 4.95, which seems acceptable. I NEVER take Pools yet I still will get 5 Stool requests in a row like last night. My cancel rating is 20% currently, has been as high as 35% and I still get plenty of good runs.
> This reminds of why religions were created. Stuff happens by chance but people always have to create a mythical "reason" of why it happened.





Risab1981 said:


> Exactly...go looking for a pattern, you WILL find or create one.





heynow321 said:


> the human brain is always looking for patterns. it's part of our survival instincts. If we notice some noise coming from a bush and the last two times that noise turned out to be a lion, your brain is going to tell you it's a lion the 3rd time.
> 
> the reason boober got rid of 6 destination filters was b/c of "network integrity" issues, to use the words they used at the propaganda meeting. the average wait time was increasing for customers, especially those going north, b/c every driver had their filter set to seatac. boober wants rider wait time to be as low as possible. they aren't giving a long ride to a driver that is 3 miles away with a 4.93 rating vs. the driver who is 3 feet away with a 4.86 rating.
> 
> however, if there are 3 drivers that are all 3 feet away....that might be a different story. it would make sense from boobers perspective to ping the highly rated driver first.





Risab1981 said:


> What is Uber's official stance is on who gets the ping? If their official policy is that whoever is closest gets it, then their agreement between Uber and Us, should be just that right? If it's found, Uber is skipping people on purpose and passing you up as you are Online and willing to accept a ride, that would violate some sort of agreement, and open them up for a lawsuit.
> 
> It would also be the easiest thing to test. Drive out to nowhere...have 1 person with the rider app and position 3 people half mile apart out. Send the request. Do this in a few places, and see what happens. I'm willing to bet the closest one gets it.
> 
> Now, do this is a city full or riders and 5 cars on every street...you're going to get some VERY mixed results. Again, there is so many variables.
> 
> Car 1, wants to go home, was just about to sign off...Next closest car sees a small surge, and is going to ignore this ping, in hopes of getting something better. So car 3 gets it.
> 
> Another thing is, suppose 3 cars are on ATT and happen to be in some random 10 second internet dead spot. Uber sees they were just there, so they send it, but their ping isn't getting through..onto the next one it goes.





Risab1981 said:


> Nothing about ratings in that video. Not that they would publicly disclose that. It sounds like, if they are doing a Car Type/Rating scam on drivers, then, the above Video/Rules is their way out.
> 
> HAHAH...I hate that! Nothing for a half hour, then BAM both at once


Here's the proof. Yes, they are actively discriminating based on a wealth of factors including your personal designations that have nothing to do with driving. Don't ever underestimate the motivations of Uber.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2017/0011324.html


----------



## heynow321

31% acceptance rate and 4.88 rating. I had a $30 airport ride then a $46 rematch ride immediately afterwards with tons of ants heading into the airport and tons of ants in the airport queue. sorry, but AR and rating doesn't mean dick.


----------



## RedoBeach

heynow321 said:


> 31% acceptance rate and 4.88 rating. I had a $30 airport ride then a $46 rematch ride immediately afterwards with tons of ants heading into the airport and tons of ants in the airport queue. sorry, but AR and rating doesn't mean &%[email protected]!*.


I'm... read the link above. Everything matters. Even things that legally, shouldn't matter.


----------



## heynow321

RedoBeach said:


> I'm... read the link above. Everything matters. Even things that legally, shouldn't matter.


a patent filing does not mean it's in use. my experience (and tons of others) directly contradicts what you're implying.


----------



## Juggalo9er

RedoBeach said:


> Well, accusations and so-called "paranoid suspicions" need not be alleged anymore, since Uber's ride matching patent blatantly spells out that they use race, 3rd party background info (such as internet), home address, gender, age, etc as part of the qualifying data for matching riders to drivers.
> 
> Yes, once again Uber has publicly made claim that they can do as they wish in light of "rider experience" and the laws governing ethical and civil business practices somehow don't apply to them.
> 
> Seriously, this company has no limit in their arrogance and ignorance. As someone well-versed in the unethical and illegal practices Uber historically engages in until someone pulls that rug out from under them and holds them accountable in court, I still couldn't believe what I was reading. Right there, admittedly, in a publicly accessible document.
> 
> Here's the proof. Yes, they are actively discriminating based on a wealth of factors including your personal designations that have nothing to do with driving. Don't ever underestimate the motivations of Uber.
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2017/0011324.html


Citation?
For the book not the site....nice info


----------



## RedoBeach

heynow321 said:


> a patent filing does not mean it's in use. my experience (and tons of others) directly contradicts what you're implying.


Bahajajaja!

Yes, because why would a company like Uber invest in that level of technology building with the motivation of creating the happiest customers and therefor the most revenue, go to the length of securing a patent on that technology so other companies could not duplicate it, and then actually bother putting it to use. That would make too much sense!!!! 



Juggalo9er said:


> Citation?


Ummmmm... that was provided through the link at the bottom of my comment.


----------



## Juggalo9er

My guess on the third party info would be Lexus nexus


----------



## heynow321

RedoBeach said:


> Bahajajaja!
> 
> Yes, because why would a company like Uber invest in that level of technology building with the motivation of creating the happiest customers and therefor the most revenue, go to the length of securing a patent on that technology so other companies could not duplicate it, and then actually bother putting it to use. That would make too much sense!!!!
> 
> Ummmmm... that was provided through the link at the bottom of my comment.


Alright. Explain to the class why I was given two very profitable rides in a row despite tons of other drivers around and my sub par rating and extremely sub par acceptance rate. How was that good for the customer?


----------



## Juggalo9er

RedoBeach said:


> Bahajajaja!
> 
> Yes, because why would a company like Uber invest in that level of technology building with the motivation of creating the happiest customers and therefor the most revenue, go to the length of securing a patent on that technology so other companies could not duplicate it, and then actually bother putting it to use. That would make too much sense!!!!
> 
> Ummmmm... that was provided through the link at the bottom of my comment.


Google sarcasm


----------



## K-pax

DexNex said:


> Most of those problems can be ironed out via machine learning. If the app begins to understand that a particular driver is less likely to accept the ping... it will go with a driver that is more likely to accept. Thus acceptance rating is important.
> 
> If a high-value pax is dispatching on a ride, a highly rated driver will give the best experience to that rider... so ratings matter more in that instance.
> 
> On a long trip, the most comfortable car is important, as is a high rating... so other factors are important.
> 
> At the same time all of these factors are being measured to help pair riders with drivers, it is a MUCH more complicated system than just who is the closest driver.
> 
> You have to train the systems to understand that you are an ideal driver for longer trips... high rating, newer car, highly rated and tipped by riders on long trips, more likely to rate pax high on long trips, smooth braking and acceleration...etc. It's a relationship that you build with the dispatch system. If you start to be a ***** to the dispatch system... your quality of dispatches WILL be affected.
> 
> Simply, there is not one, and never has been one. You, and most other drivers, have assumed the closest driver gets the request. I know the truth is much different. As the system gets more mature, and complex, other factors are introduced that outweigh the closest driver factor. When then dispatch system has choices, it weighs factors other than proximity more heavily.
> 
> It makes good business sense.


I must give good long rides on Uber cause it seems lately that I get lots of em. I've even driven into Seattle, then before even getting off I5, getting an immediate 20+ mile ride out of Seattle. I'm totally cool with this.  Long rides are much more relaxing. Usually can have a nice conversation.


----------



## Risab1981

heynow321 said:


> 31% acceptance rate and 4.88 rating. I had a $30 airport ride then a $46 rematch ride immediately afterwards with tons of ants heading into the airport and tons of ants in the airport queue. sorry, but AR and rating doesn't mean &%[email protected]!*.


Currently at 15% AR and 20% Cancel...I guess I'll be out of work, for the rest of the year


----------



## K-pax

DexNex said:


> Boom. Exactly.
> 
> I haven't talked publicly about this... but learning how to "farm" pax that will set you up for a good rating is a huge part of this process. There are times/places that release high-value, high quality pax... learning how to farm these pax sucessfully goes a long way to how you are seen/rated overall by the algorithm.


10th and pike has all the mature, sober, high tipping pax that will take 70 mile surging uber rides. 



Risab1981 said:


> Currently at 15% AR and 20% Cancel...I guess I'll be out of work, for the rest of the year


How is it possible to have that low of an AR in outlying areas? Pings aren't frequent enough to make that profitable. Do you ever work Seattle? I could understand that.


----------



## heynow321

Risab1981 said:


> Currently at 15% AR and 20% Cancel...I guess I'll be out of work, for the rest of the year


Exactly. /rolls eyes


----------



## Risab1981

K-pax said:


> How is it possible to have that low of an AR in outlying areas? Pings aren't frequent enough to make that profitable. Do you ever work Seattle? I could understand that.


Post Malone Concert...let like 12 pings roll through, looking for a Surged Long trip...didn't get...lol..got a 2.6x, but shorter trip.

Kendrick Lamar Concert...sitting in that 4x bright red Auburn Surge...not a single one from Auburn...all Non Surge Pings rolling from WRiver...

Seattle is the same way....Anytime there's a surge in one area...you get a bunch of shit non surge pings from a few miles away or pool pings.


----------



## K-pax

Risab1981 said:


> Post Malone Concert...let like 12 pings roll through, looking for a Surged Long trip...didn't get...lol..got a 2.6x, but shorter trip.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar Concert...sitting in that 4x bright red Auburn Surge...not a single one from Auburn...all Non Surge Pings rolling from WRiver...


Ahhh. That makes total sense.


----------



## Risab1981

K-pax said:


> Ahhh. That makes total sense.


I think once you slip under 30-40, they stop sending those annoying "App Education" E-Mails...Haven't seen one in a while...haha


----------



## goneubering

heynow321 said:


> My acceptance rate is 40% on boober currently and I have no problem finding good rides. Everybody here remembers the news story where Boober admitted that the cars you see on the passenger app are often times fake right ?


I didn't see that story but I totally believe it. I have tried and tried to find the cars that are supposedly sitting right next to me but they all turned out to be fakes.


----------



## heynow321

Wtf! Just had a select airport ride then rematch to magnolia! Don't these people know I have a low acceptance rate?!? Couple points. 1.boober has already been sued about retaliation for low acceptance and has lost. Legal precedent has been set. 2. It would be extremely easy for a lawyer(s) to prove discrimination based on ar. They would only need a handful of drivers. Then it's multimillion class action time



goneubering said:


> I didn't see that story but I totally believe it. I have tried and tried to find the cars that are supposedly sitting right next to me but they all turned out to be fakes.


 Just watched a fake "drive" by me last night. Road was empty for a good 7 minutes but the ant crawled across the screen right in front of me


----------



## K-pax

Risab1981 said:


> I think once you slip under 30-40, they stop sending those annoying "App Education" E-Mails...Haven't seen one in a while...haha


Mine's never gotten that low. Lowest is about 52% if I remember right... well other than when the count resets, it might go super low right at first if I get a burst of requests I don't want. Mine are actually kinda high lately, upper 80% to 90%. Not even on purpose. I suspect it will lower a little bit as summer comes in full swing.


----------



## signal11

Some of you guys remind me of people who say things like, "It just snowed in Juneau, what do you mean, 'global warming?'"


----------



## Risab1981

Well, Uber's dispatch really taught me a lesson. Went online for the first time in a while with my shit AR and cancel rate, and within 2 minutes I got a XL 1 mile from my house to Sammamish ...


----------



## tohunt4me

Luver-Boy said:


> So it looks like Uber has put me in some sort of time-out, ever since I started turning down every single pool ride for the past month. The low-quality rides I'm getting from Uber now is noticeable: keeps me trapped in DT for hours with short trips, if long trips into the subs no pings to get out, keeps dragging me back to DT when I just drove away from, regular rides in surge areas. Anybody experiencing this?.


Drive for Cash.

Put Uber in Time Out.


----------



## UberPyro

Are you able to see this page? If so.. uncheck pool and never have to worry about them


----------



## uberisSATAN

90% of the time its going to be closest driver

the other 10% its going to be other factors cuz its technology it is going to space stuff happens...

it will prioritize those with destination filter set because thats how that works, used to not start using mine till 7am, too many cockroaches now so i use em till i lose em, and see drivers on app at the hotels but i get the ping, they either saving there's, used em, or dumb

if you're in a dense area with hundreds of drivers, lots of buildings, different levels/altitudes youre going to have gps collisions, line of sight etc...que is still gps based 1-8 in que all have same chance at the next ping FIFO is a lie, a true fifo would ve a cab line, rider requests gets a pin# walks to first car in line, driver inputs it & off they go...

if the app is showing 8 cars that means there's like 20 just in that square 2 miles gps is NOT always realtime my car is sometimes a minute or few ahead or behind on rider app its literally luck of the draw at that point..

ar & cr means NOTHING some days jump others are dead it beez like that in the trap

my ar is only above 10% on the days it resets &has been for 3+ years, cr stays between 20-30% but has been high as 40s

i have regulars who use app & request me in backseat of car & i tell them wait till we off airport property (before we had a que) because if at airport they would have to cancel on like 5+ riders before they got me & they would be timed out, now with que still need to get a few miles away, once i know we good o tell em request me & boom its magically me

i ignore hundreds of rides per week for years & usually cancel least 1 a day

pings keep coming ratings been low as 4.6 but usually in the 4.8s havent crossed 4.9 since 2015

yall act like tech is perfect look at the rider app every other car is an uber/lyft youll see 4 at the same hotel parking lot, 3 following eachother at one light, 6 at every intersection they everywhere, for some reason they even stage at walmarts & 7/11s the vast majority of the time itll be the closest sometimes not, its not a conspiracy

as far as time outs haven't had one of those since 2015, but after a while it pops up are you still there & logs you off around the 1 hour mark with lots of ignores, but when i roll over in bed & see that i just log back on & go back to sleep or whatever else, i havent driven looking or staging for rides in years, signed lease in best most efficient spots, ill let the cock roaches sleep in their cars, burn gas stayin warm/cold circling me & pass them the scraps, 96% of them wont be here next year so who cares if they cant figure it out


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Heh, D0n can write a book about their algorithm and design.

He sells cheap phones "primed" to make 5-10 times their cost in a couple of days to SUV drivers, how? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Stardust25

What is your rating?


----------



## Dead Ant

I finished an eats job went and filled up the car and slowly drove home. I got to the front door of my house with the phone in my hand and boom I get that cancellation noise and the message "rider cancelled". What rider? I never got or acceped a request. I look at the rider app and I'm the only car on the screen. Then i get a long trip request. Was I in the naughty corner? Is this why I haven't been getting requests lately? Did the algorithm realise they needed me and let me out of jail?
Or is it late and I'm tripping?


----------



## hanging in there

Risab1981 said:


> Exactly...go looking for a pattern, you WILL find or create one.


And all this time I thought I got good pings due to my dashing good looks and sexy smile!


----------



## melusine3

Yooper said:


> What's the factor where Uber immediately pings any time Lyft is pinging?


That happened to me a LOT when I also drove for Lyft. Invariably, when one pinged, the other would pop up within seconds, if not nearly the same time. It was creepy.


----------



## touberornottouber

RedoBeach said:


> Well, accusations and so-called "paranoid suspicions" need not be alleged anymore, since Uber's ride matching patent blatantly spells out that they use race, 3rd party background info (such as internet), home address, gender, age, etc as part of the qualifying data for matching riders to drivers.
> 
> Yes, once again Uber has publicly made claim that they can do as they wish in light of "rider experience" and the laws governing ethical and civil business practices somehow don't apply to them.
> 
> Seriously, this company has no limit in their arrogance and ignorance. As someone well-versed in the unethical and illegal practices Uber historically engages in until someone pulls that rug out from under them and holds them accountable in court, I still couldn't believe what I was reading. Right there, admittedly, in a publicly accessible document.
> 
> Here's the proof. Yes, they are actively discriminating based on a wealth of factors including your personal designations that have nothing to do with driving. Don't ever underestimate the motivations of Uber.
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2017/0011324.html


AWESOME POST! I can't believe I missed this before!


----------



## Kodyhead

Did you just search "uber" or another search engine produced this for you?


----------



## Nats121

touberornottouber said:


> AWESOME POST! I can't believe I missed this before!


User Profile #132 and driver profile #134 includes hair color, eye color, height,weight, background, national origin, etc, etc, etc

Is uber running a dating service or a rideshare company?

What kind of whacked out shit is this?

The more we learn about fuber, the more slimy they become.


----------



## hanging in there

Nats121 said:


> User Profile #132 and driver profile #134 includes hair color, eye color, height,weight, background, national origin, etc, etc, etc
> 
> Is uber running a dating service or a rideshare company?
> 
> What kind of whacked out shit is this?
> 
> The more we learn about fuber, the more slimy they become.


The ones I worry most about on a personal level are: user profile #187 "frequency of driver farting in car, user profile #168 "frequency of driver taking shower, user profile #203 "degree and frequency of unclean thoughts via driver brain scanning", and user profile #214 "driver loser index"


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Seriously. That needs to be featured 


Ive already seen so much evidence re ubers bottom dealing pairing algo. From how the app behaves. From secret files it loads onto your phone. And now even in the patent record it describes it.


----------



## Dug_M

heynow321 said:


> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mgbz5a/ubers-phantom-cabs
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/2015/08...ere-and-theyre-more-common-than-you/21217556/
> 
> https://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/uber-passengers-report-phantom-cars.html


These articles are from 2015... some things have changed like upfront pricing, the driver app and pax app. Both apps have been updated a lot since then... I'm not disputing the facts as they were in 2015, but my experience working the Jersey shore the pax app does show cars if I drill down close enough. I can then eyeball myself the ones in my immediate area...


----------

